

Amazon introduces Kindle with Special Offers for $114 - rkudeshi
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1549144&highlight=

======
rkudeshi
I know the $114 price has been criticized, but I wonder if this is Amazon's
way of testing the ad-supported model. Perhaps if the $25 is actually
recovered through ads, then we'll finally see a $99 Kindle for Christmas.

I do wonder, however, if a Kindle is the ideal device for ads. With web
browsing being so difficult on a Kindle versus a proper tablet, it should be
interesting to see if Amazon can move from simple "branding" campaigns to
actual intent-to-purchase campaigns.

------
rkudeshi
Amazon's posted pictures of the screensavers and new "AdMash" tool as well:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_n...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_kspot_ksupport?nodeId=200671290)

